# Ultimate Shine:RB320 v's M3 CSL v's RS500



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Time for another write up i think. Been a while since my last so i thought a good before and after job was ob the cards,

Customer came to me with this car 2007 Subaru RB320, the car had covered 14,000 miles and had been looked after by the local valet centre. They found that using brushes and squeedgy blades were the most productive way of washing cars:doublesho

I do have a soft spot for the Subaru's and these are awesome.

A few before's,































Notice the kerb marks on the wheels. I have now added paint and wheel and leather refurb's to the list of services carried out at Ultimate Shine. Now i have done some wheels for customers that are just slightly different from the norm and usually look awesome, but this time being a ltd edition RB320 we decided to keep the colour the same and add some more heavy flake to the wheels to make them more blingy





















Paint was so flat and dry,











Engine bay was really bad,































Well i was doing this project over the space of 10 days as the customer was going on his holidays.

Car was washed in the usual manor and heavlily de-tarred using lots of tardis.











Car was clayed with Meg's Mild and water/shampoo mix,

Now anyone that has machined Subaru paint knows that you either get sticky or non sticky paint. Thankfully this one wasn't too bad so the refining was a lot easier to manage and could be done on a rotary.

Using either a Green Lake country pad or a 3m yellow polishing pad with Menz 3.02, 203s, 106FA and some 3m ultra fina and a blue 3m finishing pad the results were quite good:buffer:, even though i do say so myself











50/50











before










after










The tailgate boot section to achieve the correct results i removed the spoiler and the upper spoiler from the top of the window

the tail gate,











50/50











bonnet before,











bonnet compounded,










side doors,











during,











Well the customer was planing on selling this car once he picked it up. Once he seen the car he decided to keep it as the car was glowing again,

Products used for finish,

Raceglaze Black Label x 2 coats 10 hours inbetween
G-Techniq G3 on side and back windows
G-Techniq G1 on windscreen
G-Techniq C5 Wheel armour applied after the refurb.
Swissvax Pneu on tires
303 Aerospace on engine bay and the plastics inside the car and wheel arches.
303 fabric guard on the seats
Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection on door checks
Blackfire All Metal Sealant on Tailpipe after being polished with my new fancy Makita metal polisher

Lets see what you think?



































































































































Something i have never posted before a picture of the Ultimate Shine Subaru wearing 19" OZ superlegerras,





















Next up was a M3 CSL E46, this car was a very intensive job as the front bumper was to be removed for painting and some other little additions. Decided to get the inside of the light surrounds painted to match the car and it came out amazing as it just added more depth to the front end.
Painted the grills satin black and added a new mesh grill to the lower section for a bit of contrast. This car was finished with 2 coats of crystal rock,











































































































































































Another completed RS500 this time using the Swissvax Opaque range. If i was to do a third i would opt for G-Techniq M1 again due to the easyness of application compared to the wax.

Enjoy,











































































































































































































































































Well not too indepth but some nice cars. Next write up will be special i guarantee.

Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

That Scooby looks awesome! very nice car and fantastic work!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking work Paul on all the cars, the CSL looked stunning, damn I need one of those so badly and your post has not helped.
Brilliant


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as usual Paul :thumb: all stunning but that M3 is :argie:


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Amazing, good work mate.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work paul ,all of them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pit0978 (Oct 18, 2010)

very nice car and detailing !!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

All the cars look incredible. Love that CSL. Great job!!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb: well worth the wait


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

They all look fantastic great work.


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Like the film on a TV remote, Id love to peal that vinyl off the RS!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Not really much else to say apart from WOW.........:doublesho

Really good work on some very nice motor's, your results certainly speak for themselves..........:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice Paul


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They look great, definitely the only impreza I would own.

The RS500 is something else...

But... What's with the CSL lower grilles? Looks like cheese grater mesh from a 90's saxo.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW what work!! That RS500 is something special although its hard to beat the sound of an M3!!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work! All the cars look amazing :thumb:


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

stunning work !!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work as always :thumb:

Do you do the paintwork in house or set up a relationship with a trusted 3rd party?

What wheels are they on your van btw? Kind of look like RR Sport or Aston Martin ones of some sort


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Paul!!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

As a fellow scooby owner i have to say that what you have done to that RB320 is just amazing!!!!!

has to be my top scoob of choice if i had the dosh!!!!!

your's is looking pretty sweet too i might add!!! you done much too it besides the wheels, exhaust etc??? any engine mods??


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb job on all three and love the little mods on the csl, top notch.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work on all cars! .


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice set of pics/cars there, but mmmm the RS500!! i want i want i want!!

Also, the scooby looks nice but the front grille? is that standard it looks abit weird, think it ruins the front of the car


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work mate. Those RB320s look awesome.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

gally said:


> But... What's with the CSL lower grilles? Looks like cheese grater mesh from a 90's saxo.


what the F$"K who told him


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

moono16v said:


> WOW what work!! That RS500 is something special although its hard to beat the sound of an M3!!!


You have to hear the carbon airbox on the CSL compared to a standard m3, the difference is amazing and someone once told me to get that airbox fitted to a standard m3 costs £5k, in my opinion well worth it



Refined Detail said:


> Do you do the paintwork in house or set up a relationship with a trusted 3rd party?
> What wheels are they on your van btw? Kind of look like RR Sport or Aston Martin ones of some sort


Depends what i am needing done i might get them blasted clean first then painted it just depends.

The wheels on my van are 20" single piece billet wheels specially designed and styled for my van by Chip Foose in America, the are very similar to range rover supercharged wheels though



Mr Gurn said:


> your's is looking pretty sweet too i might add!!! you done much too it besides the wheels, exhaust etc??? any engine mods??


Just a couple of mods done to it,

19" Superlegerras with pirelli rosso 235/35/19
Whitleline lowered springs
Whiteline Adjustable front topmounts for camber and caster
Whiteline drop links
Whitleline bigger anti roll bars front and rear
Whiteline diff lock kit
Whitleine anti lift kit
Large custom top mount intercooler
K & N Typhoon modified air intake
TD05-18G running 1.6bar
Exeddy Hyper single plate clutch
Engine: 2.0 Bottom end stripped and honed to 2.125 with forged mahle pistons
Eagle 2.5 forged rods, Nitrile hardened 2.5 sti crank(for longer stroke)
arp bolts head and bottom end
race spec bearings
metal head gaskets
headwork
deleted tumblers
550cc sti injectors
Fuellab fuel pressure regulator
GT-spec headers
3" turboback exhaust
Defi gauges
AEM UAGO AFR gauge
built by Steve Whitson and mapped by Ultimate Shine
Sony DVD headunit and 5 channel amp, components front and rear and 2 x 12" subs

Got a bit carried away there but have had the car since new so was trying to remember everything lol.... Goes well though:thumb:



ant_s said:


> Also, the scooby looks nice but the front grille? is that standard it looks abit weird, think it ruins the front of the car


Standard STI grills on the RB320, some people prefer them black


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> what the F$"K who told him


I don't understand mate.










That £2 a metre mesh shouldn't be on a CSL, and if it is on it, it should at least be black.


----------



## RJH (Nov 16, 2007)

That RB320 looks amazing - great work


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning work - on all x3 - but the scoob was stunning!!

wish you had more pics of engine getting detailed


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some great work mate


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

They all look great. RB320 for me though. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on all three motors!:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely work on all cars silver subaru looks nice on ************'s.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work and nice pics. That certainly needed that!


----------



## TurboCraig (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work on all 3.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Chop chop Paul, are you trying to pretend you have been too busy?


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great work and very nice cars


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The black scoob need some well earned tlc, nice save.
Some nice looking cars, the csl looks cracking.


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Job :thumb:


----------

